# Any Apple users beware.....



## Pappy (Sep 22, 2014)

Apple has updated to IOS 8 and there is a glitch in their new system. Folks can no longer upload pictures to Facebook or forums. I had a few I wanted to post of my granddaughter's wedding in Chicago. So if you are using an Apple system, and you have tried to upload a picture, you will have to wait for Apple to fix this problem.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 22, 2014)

I love Apple! .. but then again,  I don't have any new OS mobile  gadgets and such. .. IMO,  my Mac computer is the best.

Sorry for the problems Pappy.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 23, 2014)

Mine is doing the same, but according to Google, they are getting it worked out. I was really frustrated at first with this.  I was trying to help a friend upload a picture, and couldn't get the iPad to upload it. I ended up syncing it to the computer to get the picture on there (which is Windows) and then uploading it for her. It was an hour-long process instead of the two-minute one that I was expecting it to be; but it worked ! 
Then I discovered that I could not even copy and paste a link online.... even worse. 
Next  time we get an iOS update; I will wait a week before installing it, so they can have everything working first ! !


----------



## Pappy (Sep 23, 2014)

I hope it is soon, HFL. Really frustrating isn't it? We are not alone. Everyone with Ipad update has the same problem.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 24, 2014)

Here is a possible fix for this ! I moderate on another forum (disaster.com), and the owner said that if I use google chrome, it will work around the glitch, so I am going to install that and see if it helps.  Will report back in if I have success or not.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks, HFL. THey are working on it with a fix, or so they say, with another upgrade. Soon I hope. I miss posting pics.


----------



## Ina (Sep 24, 2014)

The iPad I bought yesterday, is a 7.2. something. So maybe I shouldn't download any upgrade for a while? :wave:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Ina....wait a little while until they get the bugs out. I wish I had waited. It's even effecting my sound.


----------



## Ina (Sep 24, 2014)

Will do Pappy. :thumbsup1:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 26, 2014)

The new update is out ! I installed mine this morning, and I can now copy and paste again. haven't tried uploaded a picture yet; but I imagine they fixed everything when they did it.

Ina, it should be fine for you to update yours now. It will say version 8.1 or something like that instead of just iOS8 .
It is in settings, under "general" and then software update. It will probably take close to a half hour for it to update the whole thing, and it will turn on and off while it is doing it.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2014)

I believe the update worked, HFL. I was able to change my avatar. I couldn't before.


----------

